# Looking for a Mandoline



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone have a favorite mandoline? I want something durable, slim, stands up, that can do a matchstick julienne, preferably that i can take the blade off to sharpen.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Benriner jumbo

FWIW you can only use julienne blades on soft stuff, but on harder denser root veg no way. They will drag a lot and you will use more force and probably cut yourself when it slips. For the harder stuff, use the slicing blade (the one that you can sharpen) to make planks then use your knife to julienne whatever size you want.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I confused jumbo and super benriner.  

small to large:  normal ->  super -> jumbo

The jumbo does not have julienne blades at all.  The super does, but it is not as wide.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I have to agree with MK.

I've successfully used the blades to produce matchstick julianne with root vegetables. And this is the result :





  








BenrinerBlades.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 14, 2017








Yeah, I know.

Having posted that, I use the Benriner small. I've sharpened the main blade multiple times. I like it a lot. For slicing.

I'm a stingy f*ck, so I still use these blades from time to time for shoestring fries and other stuff. Even with bent blades. But I more often than not do what MK says. Slice, and cut by hand.

In the end you waste product using these blades, so my 'stingy' turns into stupidity.

A replacement blade set costs almost as much as a new Benriner mandolin.

Can't speak for the "over $100" mandolines. . . But it depends entirely on what your expected use is.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the "Progressive International PL8 Mandoline Slicer" from Amazon and have no complaints.


----------

